

Why More Americans Are Renouncing U.S. Citizenship - drakaal
http://www.npr.org/blogs/parallels/2014/02/20/275937138/why-more-americans-are-renouncing-u-s-citizenship

======
drakaal
I have thought about pulling stake and going to another country because of the
privacy (or lack there of) issues in the US.

The growing number of police brutality incidents aren't helping either.

Clearly the Fed believes that they can create a police state and no one will
notice if they simultaneously let the populous get high at the same time.

I really expected riots in the streets over Snowden. I thought "The day we
fight back" would have more participants.

If I didn't have family here I'd have left by now.

Am I the only one who thinks this way?

~~~
esbranson
I'm sorry, I didn't quite catch that. Where did you say was better? Where did
you want to go?

Your lack of an identifiable destination makes it exceedingly difficult to
mock your comment.

